# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رنکیگ  دانشگاه ایران (Usnews)

## shirin....s

سلام  دوستان سایت Usnews واسه 2020 بهترین دانشگاه  هاروبر اساس عملکرد پژوهشی و رتبه بندی  شون و همینطور میزان رضایت دانشجو هاشون دسته بندی کردن (اگه اشتباه ترجمه نکرده باشم) خوب دوستان من پزشکی و بالینی ایران و انتخاب کردم شما میتونید هر رشته و کشوری که مد نظرتونه رو انتخاب کنید درضمن فقط دانشگاه نیست درکل برید تو سایت متوجه میشد https://www.google.com/search?q=Usne....com/education

----------

